
Off Grid Bitcoin Transactions Using Ham Radio and Blockstreams Satellites - hippich
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=6&v=cFhHD64w2wM
======
jdietrich
Don't try this at home, because it's a breach of your license conditions.
Amateur radio is a strictly non-commercial service.

~~~
gormandizer
Frankly my gut feel is that Bitcoin transactions over Amateur radio is
illegal, however I suspect it may be open to interpretation.

Amateur radio is NOT strictly non-commercial. For example a licensed ham CAN
legally use an autopatch to order a pizza. A licensed ham CANNOT call his
office on the same autopatch to retrieve his "business messages".

~~~
Maxious
The kind of commercial that this might run afoul "Communications for hire or
for material compensation, direct or indirect, paid or promised" or
"Communications, on a regular basis, which could reasonably be furnished
alternatively through other radio services."
[https://www.law.cornell.edu/cfr/text/47/97.113](https://www.law.cornell.edu/cfr/text/47/97.113)

------
8bitsrule
Somehow, I suspect that if you can't encrypt medical information in an
emergency, encrypting anything to facilitate a monetary transaction will be a
bigger no-go.

Also, again, anything that makes self-policing of the ham bands any harder is
not good for the service.

Hams have already lost big chunks of spectrum to commercial uses. Go use one
of them, and leave hobbists alone.

~~~
nullc
Part 97 prohibits communications where the operator has a financial interest
in the communication. A common example for amateur radio use in emergency is
radioing in orders for supplies.

I'm sure someone could easily run afoul of the regs in doing this, but isn't
obvious impermissible on its face.

This sort of experimentation seems wholly in the spirit of the service to me,
even if regular use wouldn't be.

